# Scenes from a Hat



## hopeandjoy (Jul 9, 2010)

One of the best games on "Whose Line is it Anyway?" now re-fourm styled!

For an example, here's a link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fVW_hLn0cys

To make this flow smoothly:
Anyone may change the scene, but you can not write a response to your new scene or the or the one before in that post. You may, however, respond to your own scene after you have posted it. At least one person has to respond before you can change it.

Let's start!

*Unexpected endings to famous books*


----------



## Wargle (Jul 9, 2010)

And then... Buffy the Vampire Slayer STAKED Edward!


----------



## Lili (Jul 9, 2010)

_"zomg Draco I love you lez hav mpreg babies" said Harry._


----------



## Flareth (Jul 9, 2010)

"Dumbledore kills Snape!"


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jul 9, 2010)

"Big Brother can go fuck himself."


----------



## Lili (Jul 9, 2010)

_"Bella, sorry, but now that you're a vampire I have to find another mortal teenaged girl to fall in love with and impregnate," squacked Edward._


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jul 10, 2010)

*Embarrassing things to find on an iPod*


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Jul 10, 2010)

What's this? The complete biography of Drew Carey?! *runs off screaming*


----------



## Jester (Jul 10, 2010)

Hey! Blissey! Wait.. What is it doing with that diglett?

*I actually did find this on one of my friend's iPods... It was a rather awkward moment*


----------



## Flareth (Jul 10, 2010)

"YOU GET THE BESSSSSSSSSSSSST OF BOTH WORLDS~ -quickly changes to another song- OH MY GOSH, IT'S FULL OF DISNEY DRIBBLE!"


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jul 10, 2010)

This is grandma's Ipod? OH MY GOD GRANDPA!!! *vomits*


----------



## wolftamer9 (Jul 11, 2010)

dude, if you hate lady gaga so much, then what are all these videos of you dancing to all her songs... in costume?


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jul 12, 2010)

*Famous movie scenes as preformed by Samuel L. Jackson*

((Psst, guys! You're allowed to change the scene if you can't think of anything!))


----------



## Lili (Jul 12, 2010)

"They're heeee-reee, mutherfuhker."


----------



## wyoming789 (Jul 12, 2010)

Sorry, I dont know who he is, so *Awkward family moment!*


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jul 13, 2010)

"I'm pregnant with Drew Carey's baby."


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jul 13, 2010)

"Heeeeerrrrrrrrree's Sammy!"


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jul 14, 2010)

Ketsu: I'm sorry, I've copied your idea...

Yami: *stares for a few moments* KA-ME-HA-ME-HAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!

(Not that I'm begrudging or anything...)


----------



## Lili (Jul 15, 2010)

"And your mother wouldn't get an abortion. And that's why mommy and I had a divorce, Danny."


----------



## Wargle (Jul 15, 2010)

Topic: *Worst Things to say to a cop!*


----------



## Flareth (Jul 15, 2010)

"Ah, nothing feels better than abusing your daughter."

(....That was basically the first thing that came to mind. O____O)


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jul 15, 2010)

"No, this car is not mine, but allow me to explain to you why I had to hijack it at katana point!"


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jul 15, 2010)

"Is cutting my hand off an excuse for reckless driving?" *holds pocket knife over left hand*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jul 15, 2010)

"Listen, if you could hear the voices I hear, then you'd kill half a dozen people around you as well!!!"

Policeman: "Sir, I only pulled you over because your foglights are on..."


----------



## Lili (Jul 15, 2010)

"I haven't paid any of those speeding tickets because I don't have the money to! I spent it all on crack!
...
For my baby!"


----------



## Barubu (Jul 16, 2010)

Want a donut?


----------



## wyoming789 (Jul 16, 2010)

Occifer, I drunk to swear I'm not God!  Now, can I has my beer back?


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jul 17, 2010)

*When gods do karaoke*


----------



## wyoming789 (Jul 17, 2010)

Poseidon-"Persephone, you know how to put on a red light, Perse~phoneeeee"


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 17, 2010)

"Ooooooooooooohhhhhh we're halfway there, oooooooohhhhhhh make a living off of prayers"


----------



## Barubu (Jul 17, 2010)

*Big people in history's therapy sessions*


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jul 17, 2010)

"so you're telling me you cut off your ear because you love her? I'm sorry, you'l have to go see a relationship counselor for that." (DaVinci may not have been big in history, but it was the first thing that came to my mind)


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 18, 2010)

"Now if I may say something your majesty, perhaps you should sit down and talk with your wife instead of beheading her."


----------



## wolftamer9 (Jul 18, 2010)

"and the guy goes, '_of course the guy was crazy, I mean the raven was freakin' talking to him and all he does is grieve over his dead wife! I mean it's a talking bird!_'
and then I realize- he's right! it is a talking bird!


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jul 21, 2010)

Zackrinian said:


> "so you're telling me you cut off your ear because you love her? I'm sorry, you'l have to go see a relationship counselor for that." (DaVinci may not have been big in history, but it was the first thing that came to my mind)


That was van Gogh, not da Vinci.

"Mr. Freud, I think your problems stem from your bad childhood..."


----------



## Lili (Jul 21, 2010)

"Mrs. Magdelen, I think you're too, er, close with your son."

(I heard from someone that apparently Mary Magdelen married Jesus)


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jul 22, 2010)

(really? wow I was confused)

"so you went to Asia, introduced smallpox, and proved the world is round? Why do you need me again?"

(I'm really not sure on this one- I was drawing a blank)


----------



## Lili (Jul 22, 2010)

"Mr. Buddah, I think you already have figured out a way to reach Nirvana."


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jul 23, 2010)

"Okay, Herr Hitler, have you tried talking to your parents about your troubled childhood?"

(Before ANYONE says ANYTHING, 'Herr' is a German honourific, exactly the same way as 'Mr', 'Miss' and 'Ms' in English and 'Kun', 'Chan' and 'San' in Japanese!)


----------



## Flareth (Jul 26, 2010)

*Bad things to do on your wedding day*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jul 26, 2010)

"And here comes the bride, dressed in nothing except for a well-placed half-dozen Yu-Gi-Oh! cards..."


----------



## Flareth (Jul 26, 2010)

"Hey darling....I'm cheating on you with your sister."


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jul 26, 2010)

*Leans over* "Why is the groom wearing a dress?"
"He's not, that's the bride, she forgot to shave..."


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jul 27, 2010)

"do you, Jane, take Steve to be your lawfully weded husband, in sickness, and in health, for better, or for worse?

"I do"

"and do you, St.."

"no, I don't. now leave me the hell alone."


----------



## wyoming789 (Jul 27, 2010)

*Priest* Do you take Janine to be you loftly wedded wife, through better or for worse?

I do!  I love you Stephanie!  Uhh, I mean Janice!


----------



## Flareth (Jul 27, 2010)

".....The groom seems to be wearing nothing but a bikini. We'll do the ceremony anyway."


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jul 27, 2010)

Tea: "Ooh, a wedding, I feel a friendship speech coming on..."

Pharaoh: "That does it... Mind Crush!!!"


----------



## wyoming789 (Jul 28, 2010)

So, how did you meet, you and the lucky lady?  "Well, uhh... There she was.  ...What, more?  OK,  uhh, there she was.  At the country fair, we was.  She had a bud in one hand, a corn dog in the other."   T_____T


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jul 29, 2010)

new topic: *Worst things to say to the President of the United States*


----------



## Flareth (Jul 29, 2010)

"Will you sing 'Like a Boss' at the next televised meeting, sir?" 

(That song...massive earworm...The Lonely Island one...x3)


----------



## Barubu (Jul 29, 2010)

So, honestly, is she really the _first_ lady?


----------



## wyoming789 (Jul 30, 2010)

Why the View?  Honestly, the _View?_


----------



## Green (Jul 30, 2010)

"so tell me, young man, how does it feel to serve our country?" "mr. president, i have to pee."


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jul 30, 2010)

"I hope you get shot."


----------



## magnemite (Aug 3, 2010)

So how did you get from the ghetto to the white house?


----------



## wyoming789 (Aug 4, 2010)

So, nice lookin' wife you got there...


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Aug 5, 2010)

"STOP HAVING A GO AT US BRITS CUZ OF THE OIL SPILL!!!"


----------



## Captain Sea Turtle (Aug 7, 2010)

Don't worry, Mr. President, _I_ don't think you're from outer space.

And with that, new topic:
*Reasons you appear to be talking to yourself*


----------



## wyoming789 (Aug 7, 2010)

Labotamy


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Aug 15, 2010)

Yeah, I've got nothing... So new topic:

*The worst place to find yourself with a wild animal*

Okay, Mr. Grizzly, do you mind getting out so I can have the shower to myself?


----------

